# Diesel Generator



## Tom_1265 (26 April 2017)

Hallo

Zur Programierung einer Diesel Generator habe ich viel versucht, Informationen zu bekommen. Aber nicht geklappt. wer von euch hat die Erfahrung oder die Dokumente in diesem Bereich? Gibt es Buch oder PDF?


----------



## Tiktal (26 April 2017)

Hallo Tom,

ich greife den Profis mal vor...

- was genau hast Du vor?
- welche Hard/Software soll eingesetzt werden?
- welche Gegebenheiten gibt es?

Die Spezis werden mehr Infos benötigen...

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Tom_1265 (26 April 2017)

Hallo , 
als Projektarbeit bin ich damit beschäftigt. Ich muss statt Mikrocontroller SPS ersetzen. aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich anfange. Ich möchte mit TIA portal Siemens das machen.
Anbei findest du die datesheet.


----------



## Tom_1265 (26 April 2017)

Ich bin zuerst auf der Suche einer komplette Funktionsweise , ein Fließschema. und dann kann ich darüber nachdenken was ich mache


----------



## Ph3niX (26 April 2017)

Hast du den Code des Microcontrollers denn zur Hand? Ich denke, dass man dort mit viel sich erarbeiten kann.


----------



## Tom_1265 (26 April 2017)

Hallo,

leider nein


----------



## nullkommanix (2 Mai 2017)

Hallo,
anbei mal ein paar Punkte:
Inselnetz ?
Schwarzschalten?
Synchronisationen aufs Netz ?
Start oder Stopp Magnet für Diesel? 
permanent Vorwärmen?
Netzberührungszeit ?
cool down Zeit?
Pick-up oder nicht (Drehzahl)
Startversuche
Netzwiederkehr
Erregung 
Netzparallel?


----------



## husox81 (24 Juli 2017)

Hallo Tom_1265,

Wie weit bist du mit deiner Programmrealisierung? Ich bin aus dem Fach Motor und Generator. Gib doch mal bitte ein kurzes Feedback!

Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tmbiz (26 Juli 2017)

Ich habe auch schon mal mit grossen Generatoren gearbeitet aber es wäre gut wenn du mal ein paar Eckdaten auflisten würdest. Am einfachsten wird es wenn das Teil ganz normal am Netz hängt und die Energie einspeisen willst.


----------



## husox81 (26 Juli 2017)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mal mit grossen Generatoren gearbeitet aber es wäre gut wenn du mal ein paar Eckdaten auflisten würdest. Am einfachsten wird es wenn das Teil ganz normal am Netz hängt und die Energie einspeisen willst.



Hallo,

Dazu könnte man ein Buch schreiben aber ich halte mich kurz !

(Netzparallelbetrieb)

Synchronisierung - Phase:
Frequenz-Generator und Frequenz-Netz sollten gleich sein. Besser währe es, wenn die Frequenz vom Generator minimal höher ist als die Frequenz vom Netz. Somit verhindert man, dass nach schließen des Geno-Schalters, der Geno in die Rückleistung fällt und der Motor vom Netz getrieben wird. 
Spannung-Generator und Spannung-Netz sollten ebenfalls gleich sein. Dafür ist der AVR (automatic voltage regulation) verantwortlich. Abhängig vom Hersteller des Genos, darf dieser Wert sich minimal unterscheiden. 

Geno am Netz:
Sobald der Generator am Netzt hängt, dann wird anhand des Soll-Motordrehzahl (höher wie die Netzfrequenz) ,die Leistung erzeugt. Ist Motordrehzahl ist gleich der Netzfrequenz (sollte gleich sein). Anders erklärt, klatscht man sanft mit den Händen an die Wand (synchronisiert). Drückt man zur Wand hin zu, erzeugt man Leistung.

Dies war jetzt nur eine schnelle und grobe Erklärung!


----------



## Tmbiz (26 Juli 2017)

husox81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dazu könnte man ein Buch schreiben aber ich halte mich kurz !
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich muss man die einspritzmenge regeln. Eine Diesel ist ja auch mit Turbo eine "sauger" das bedeutet, das die Luftmenge immer von der Drehzahl abhängig ist. Die Kraftstoff Menge wird über die Pumpe geregelt. Wenn man eine Mechanische Pumpe hat, kann man einfach eine Stellmotor daran befestigen und denn dann von der SPS steuern/regeln lassen. Die Regelung ist wichtig um Synchron zu kommen. Wenn der Motor Synchron ist, kann man zuschalten und "Gas" geben. Wichtig wäre mal zu wissen, wieviel kW die Anlage haben soll. Bei einem 5kW Gen kann man auch vom Netz anwerfen lassen. Bei einem 200kW Gen ist das was anders. 

Einige weitere Infos wären sehr Hilfreich.


----------



## husox81 (26 Juli 2017)

Die Aussage "Das regeln der Einspritzmänge ist so nicht richtig! "
Einspritzmenge vom Kraftstoff zum Motor richtet sich nach der Last (elektrische Leistung), die es erzeugen muss. 
Die Aggregatsteuerung berechnet die SOLL Leistung (elektrisch) in eine Drehzahl (rpm) um, die wiederum an die Motorsteuerung eine Sollgeschwindigkeit (rpm) vorgibt. Die Motorsteuerung berechnet die Sollgeschwindigkeit (rpm) in ein Analogsignal (4..20mA oder 0..10V oder in ein anderes Format) um, die dann den Füllungsgeber des Kraftstoffzufuhr ansteuert. Somit erhält die Einspritzpumpe die Kraftstoffmenge.

Die Frage "wieviel kW die Anlage haben soll" habe ich so nicht verstanden. Bitte die Frage genauer stellen!


----------



## Hesse (26 Juli 2017)

husox81 schrieb:


> Die Frage "wieviel kW die Anlage haben soll" habe ich so nicht verstanden. Bitte die Frage genauer stellen!



Hier will man wissen wieviel KW der Generator hat .
Es ist ein unterschied ob man von ein 5KW (bzw.5 kVA) Anlage oder von einer mit 500KW spricht


----------



## husox81 (26 Juli 2017)

Es gibt die unterschiedlichsten Leistungen von Generatoren. Zu der Frage kann ich keine Antwort geben!

Was ich dazu sagen kann ist nur, dass das Grundprinzip an allen Diesel-Generatoren mit Einspritzpumpe das selbe ist


----------



## Tmbiz (27 Juli 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Hier will man wissen wieviel KW der Generator hat .
> Es ist ein unterschied ob man von ein 5KW (bzw.5 kVA) Anlage oder von einer mit 500KW spricht



Ich wollte Wissen, wieviel KW der Generator hat. Ja richtig, besser gefragt wäre, wieviel kVA der Generator hat. Nach meinem Verständnis wollte ich lediglich wissen, von was für einem Umfang von Projekt wir hier reden.


----------

